# NEW vs OLD



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

*Had to fabricate a new bucket and hose holder as the old pump finally gave up the ghost. New pump is a submersible type.*

*But the best part is my acid reversing rig survived.*

*Used this twice in the past week. It sure is nice to be able to reverse acid flow with out disconnecting hoses filled with acid. With all valves closed the bottom one when opened can be used a bypass for priming or when a hot boiler must be pumped (like steam with a coil) and the acid bubbles back to the pump volute and stops the action. *

*In your mind's just picture the position of the valve handles as to flow direction. I was just wondering -- anybody ever build one of these.*


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

Are those Wolverine Brass ball valves?...............


----------



## PLUMBER_BILL (Oct 23, 2009)

RealLivePlumber said:


> Are those Wolverine Brass ball valves?...............


 
Yep when they were about 4 bucks each ... along time ago.


----------

